# fifth wheelers



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all are 5th wheelers classed as caravans or motorhomes
GEOMAR


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Saw some this week in Scotland. God what a performance!!! You should see them trying to park. When it's parked, just takes as long if not longer setting up than a caravan.

Best thing is yr left with a pick up truck to drive round in....just seems a lot of trouble. Can't see a + point in it.

All the best Wilt.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I think they are just classed as a fifth wheeler Geomar. :? 

As for the point of them Wilt . . . why on earth do they have to have a point? It's all down to individual choice and preference and if a fifth wheel is what the owner prefers, then that's point enough for anyone surely? Each to their own I say!

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

PS: I may be wrong and I'm sure I'll be corrected if I am - but a fifth wheel is built in a lot more robust manner than a caravan. They have a much higher payload than a caravan and therefore, as weight is not such an issue, a fifth wheeler can accomodate such things as slideouts, seperate bedrooms, large bathrooms and all in all they can be fitted with far heavier and larger fixtures and fittings! They drive (or should I say they tow) totally differently to a caravan and consequently, they are deemed a lot more stable on the road. 

I know if we ever decided we would like a different set up to a motorhome - a fifth wheeler would be top of our list!

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh dear Oh Dear Oh Dear, :roll: 

As a fifth wheel owner I can tell you that they are classed as Caravans, at least that is what they are insured as.  

As far as parking, I think you must have been looking at someone who has just got it, When I had my MH I could park and have kettle on withing 5 minutes and be level, That is Perfectly level.

Now I have my 5th Wheel I can park and have kettle on within 5 minutes and be level, That is Perfectly level.

I have seen owners of MH's take absolutely ages to park up.

Everybody to their own taste.

back in 1998 I owned a Fleetwood 38' MH
Changed it for a Hymer B774 Tag axle in 2002, 29'
Changed that for an Adria in 2008 27'
Got my 5er this Year February, 29' Honest opinion, Best thing I have ever done, Most comfortable, Easiest to handle, would I swap, Not a Cats.

Certainly got more luxuries and facilities as standard.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Sue, You are perfectly correct.

They are far more Robust, I have a bathroom with a shower AND a bath.

I can carry in excess of 1.5 tonne of cargo without over loading

I have a 32" TV in Lounge

I have a 19" TV in Bedroom

I have a 15" TV Outside

I have Radio + CD + DVD players in all same locations

I have a 4 ring Cooker with Oven and Grille

I Have a Micro wave

I have an awning that if it rains whilst extended and the water starts to gather on roof it will slightly retract one side to let water run off.

I have an external shower

I have satellite TV on all Tv's

I have fully automatic electric self leveling system (1 button press).

I have Air conditioning

The air conditioner also blows just plain Air if required.

I have full central heating (3 Types)

My fresh water tank Holds 48 gallon or 218 liter which equals less refilling

My grey water tank holds 62 Gallons or 281 liter which equals less emptying.

I have larger bore Hose for emptying so it takes less time.

I have complete surround sound system which is fully controllable (Even in bedroom)

And whats more, I have a Totally Home from Home lounge which I can lie down and watch Tv if I want.

I think there are 1 or 2 points there that make it worth while.

Oh and 1 more thing, It cost half as much as an average Motorhome.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Les you have me salivating.

The list of standard equipment is making my mh look prehistoric.
You also have a vehicle to have trips out from site

What are insurance charges like compared with a caravan

Can , or do you use aires?

We do not use many anyway.

Dave p


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Wow Les, It sounds more like a luxury villa on wheels!!!! What a fabulous home from home set up and I can well understand why you are so happy with your choice. All that PLUS a car to drive about in too - what more could anyone ask for???????  

Sue


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Les you have me salivating.
> 
> The list of standard equipment is making my mh look prehistoric.
> You also have a vehicle to have trips out from site
> ...


Hi Dave.

We have used aires in the MH but not many, we haven't yet in the 5er but will be looking this year, where we go we tend to just pull up in a lay by or such and settle down, Just recently, (Past couple of years) we tend to go on sites more cos of all the idiots around and my missus likes to feel safe.

The insurance (New for Old) has cost £299 for the year for £38000 (Including extras) ie clothes and so on.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I just googled your vehicle Les.
What a brilliant piece of kit.
Calder liesure have a good site.

It certainly makes one think.
If it were not for the following i would have one like a shot.

Tow Motorcycle to track days.
Son in law prohibited to 3500kg license
Storage.

Lady p has the financial strings under control.

Dave p


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Ho Ho Ho, Just found another + Point.

Just booked ferry from Hull to Zeebrugge for main touring Holiday, And guess what, Whoa :lol: :lol: The Fifth Wheel goes Free :lol: :lol: 

All caravans Trailers etc travel Free on weekend sailings.


It gets better every day.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I want one!!!  :lol:


----------

